# Laden Sie sich bei Erscheinen die Demo zu Enemy Territory: Quake Wars herunter?



## Administrator (5. September 2007)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Bensta (5. September 2007)

Die Beta hat mir gereicht. Ich finds nicht toll.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. September 2007)

Jap, werd ich. Einfach um zu sehen wie es auf meinem Rechner läuft und ob es mir überhaupt gefällt.


----------



## Solon25 (6. September 2007)

*Demo zu Enemy Territory: Quake Wars*

Nö


----------



## Teslatier (6. September 2007)

[x] Ich weiß es noch nicht.  Vielleicht, vielleicht auch nicht. Kommt drauf an, wie ich Zeit hab. Die Beta war jedenfalls interessant, auch wenns mir etwas zu komplex war. Das alte ET war echt simpel. Einfacher gings nicht. Aber sowas kann man dem "Kunden" heute nicht mehr vorsetzen.


----------



## BiJay (7. September 2007)

Hab zwar einiges schlechtes über die Beta gehört, werd mir aber bestimmt mal die Demo anschauen, einfach, um es mal selbst zu testen.


----------



## Chemenu (7. September 2007)

Evtl. werd ich es mir runterladen um zu sehen wie die Grafik ist und wie es auf meinem Rechner läuft. Da ich aber für gewöhnlich nicht online spiele, ist das Spiel an sich für mich nicht wirklich interessant.


----------

